# Mac Mail : problèmes divers !



## PaddingtonBear (5 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir,

Nouvel utilisateur de Mac (MacBook Pro en l'occurrence), je rencontre divers problèmes avec le client de messagerie Mail.

Après bien des déboires j'ai réussi non sans peine à importer la bagatelle de 65 000 emails (eh oui, je suis peut-être fou mais j'ai tout gardé ou presque de ces 12 dernières années !) dans Mail à partir de Windows Mail (= Outlook Express sur Windows Vista, ne pas confondre avec Windows Live Mail).
Pour ce faire j'ai transité par Thunderbird et j'ai importé ces mails dans Mail depuis Thunderbird, puis pour chaque boîte aux lettres j'ai fait BAL > Reconstruire.

Malheureusement je me heurte encore à plusieurs contrariétés :

1. Mail a supprimé (se son propre chef semble-t-il) tout le contenu de ma corbeille, c'est-à-dire quelque 25 000 mails que j'avais dans "Elements Supprimés" sur Windows Mail et que j'avais tout naturellement cliqués-glissés dans Corbeille sur Mail. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi il a fait ça car j'ai bien spécifié "Jamais" dans Préférences concernant la suppression automatique des mails.
J'ai donc à nouveau essayé d'importer mes mails depuis Thunderbird comme je l'avais fait la première fois, mais ça ne marche plus : Mail plante lamentablement après quelques secondes.

2. Je m'aperçois ce soir que Mail vient également de supprimer tout le contenu du dossier Messages Envoyés (idem, j'avais cliqué-glissé dans ce dossier tous les messages naguère contenus dans le dossier "Eléments Envoyés" de Windows Mail), ou alors s'il ne les a pas effacés il n'arrive plus à les récupérer, en tout cas le dossier est désormais vide ET il y a le petit soleil gris qui tourne à droite du dossier comme lorsqu'une action est en attente... et qui tourne encore et encore dès que je rouvre Mail...
Comment se fait-il que le contenu ces deux BAL ait été supprimé ? Comment le récupérer ?

3. Dans un autre registre, je n'arrive plus à envoyer aucun mail. Pour info, je suis chez SFR chez moi, tandis que mes parents, chez qui je viens de passer deux jours, sont chez Free. Avant d'aller chez mes parents, j'avais bien mis smtp.free.fr comme propriétés du compte sortant et l'envoi des mails marchait nickel.
Je précise que chez mes parents, j'ai configuré une dizaine de nouveaux comptes POP qui n'ont rien à voir avec mon compte principal ni avec avec SFR ou Free puisqu'il s'agit de comptes créés à partir de mon propre nom de domaine, dont les paramètres pop comme smtp sont "mail-b.easy-hebergement.net"
Suite à cela, puisque j'étais chez mes parents qui ont Free, j'ai modifié "smtp.sfr.fr" en "smtp.free.fr" concernant mon compte principal, afin de recevoir mes mails (c'est déjà ce que je faisais sur mon PC).
Et là, impossible donc d'envoyer le moindre mail. Quand je fais Fenêtre > Diagnostic de connexion, Mail n'arrive pas à se connecter au serveur smtp.sfr.fr (tout le reste en revanche est OK)
Je viens de rentrer chez moi ce soir, j'ai rechangé les paramètres sortants de mon compte principal en "smtp.sfr.fr", persuadé que ça allait remarcher (puisque ça marchait avant de partir chez mes parents !), mais ça ne fonctionne pas non plus chez moi avec SFR cette fois-ci : impossible de se connecter à smtp.sfr.fr !!

4. Dernière question, plus triviale en apparence mais très importante pour moi : est-il possible sur Mail d'effacer un email du premier coup du disque dur sans avoir à le supprimer de la BAL concernée d'abord puis l'effacer de la corbeille ensuite ?

(Pour ceux qui voudraient savoir pourquoi je pose cette question : Je reçois une centaine de courriers indésirables (SPAM) par jour (je vous vois venir, non non, c'est à cause de mon site Internet très visité il y a quelques années, mes adresses mail ont été "repérées" à l'époque où je ne savais pas me "protéger" de la SPAM et je n'ai jamais changé d'adresses depuis). Ca me prend une bonne minute chaque jour de faire le tri entre SPAM et le reste chaque jour, sur mon Vista avant il me suffisait de faire SHIFT + touche SUPPR pour effacer d'un coup sans envoyer dans la corbeille, et ça me faisait gagner un temps fou.)

Voilà... Merci de votre aide précieuse pour résoudre l'un ou l'autre de ces problèmes... cette boîte aux lettres, c'est ma vie !
Paddington / Antoine

(Je ne sais pas si je suis censé poster un message différent pour chaque problème, j'ai préféré les regrouper pour ne pas envahir ce forum de mes messages, mea culpa s'il fallait faire le contraire !)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h57 ----------

Désolé je me suis embrouillé entre free et sfr dans mon message, il fallait bien sûr lire :

3. Dans un autre registre, je n'arrive plus à envoyer aucun mail. Pour info, je suis chez SFR chez moi, tandis que mes parents, chez qui je viens de passer deux jours, sont chez Free. Avant d'aller chez mes parents, j'avais bien mis smtp.*SFR*.fr comme propriétés du compte sortant et l'envoi des mails marchait nickel.
Je précise que chez mes parents, j'ai configuré une dizaine de nouveaux comptes POP qui n'ont rien à voir avec mon compte principal ni avec avec SFR ou Free puisqu'il s'agit de comptes créés à partir de mon propre nom de domaine, dont les paramètres pop comme smtp sont "mail-b.easy-hebergement.net"
Suite à cela, puisque j'étais chez mes parents qui ont Free, j'ai modifié "smtp.sfr.fr" en "smtp.free.fr" concernant mon compte principal, afin de recevoir mes mails (c'est déjà ce que je faisais sur mon PC).
Et là, impossible donc d'envoyer le moindre mail. Quand je fais Fenêtre > Diagnostic de connexion, Mail n'arrive pas à se connecter au serveur smtp.*FREE*.fr (tout le reste en revanche est OK)
Je viens de rentrer chez moi ce soir, j'ai rechangé les paramètres sortants de mon compte principal en "smtp.sfr.fr", persuadé que ça allait remarcher (puisque ça marchait avant de partir chez mes parents !), mais ça ne fonctionne pas non plus chez moi avec SFR cette fois-ci : impossible de se connecter à smtp.sfr.fr !!


----------



## Fmparis (5 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

je commence par ta dernière question qui est plus simples  ... une fois que tu auras fait ton ménage dans Courrier indésirable et qu'il ne restent que ceux qui tu veux t'en débarrasser il te suffit aller dans le menu BAL et cliquer sur Effacer Courrier Indésirable (le raccourci clavier y est aussi).

Pour les reste il y a déjà un petit problème à saisir : quand tu est chez tes parents (Free) tu n'a pas besoin du tout de changer le smtp pour RECEVOIR tes mails ! Le smtp étant pour l'envoi des mails et non pas pour la réception (Pop - Imap). Vérifie donc si en le re-changeant chez toi tu ne t'es pas trompé ou oublié quelque chose dans les paramètres ( je n'ai connais pas ceux de SFR). 

Tu peux avoir plusieurs serveurs d'envoi dans mail et t'en servir selon le cas. Et en attendant de comprendre ce qui se passe avec tes paramètres SFR tu peut utiliser le smtp de gmail ou de live (hotmail) si tu a un compte chez eux, car avec leur serveur smtp tu peux envoyer sans problème tes mail de n'importe où que tu sois. C'est simples et efficace !

Peut-être que ton problème viens du fait que SFR est entré en conflit avec ton changement de smtp Free. Chez Free par exemple il faut cocher sur ton compte on-line une case d'option pour pouvoir utiliser un smtp tiers. Avant de le savoir lors de mon arrivé chez Free il y à quelques années, j'avais essayé de manip comme la tienne et ça avait tout bloqué y compris l'envoi de chez moi à mon retour. J'ai dû effacer les paramètres de tous les serveurs d'envoi, faire une réparation des autorisations et recréer les smtp et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

Et concernant le transfert de tes mails je n'ai aucune idée, n'ayant jamais fait cela. Le problème pouvant être du volume trop grand de mails. Mais quelqu'un qui se connaît mieux t'en dira d'avantage.

Bonne journée.


----------



## PaddingtonBear (5 Mai 2011)

Bonjour et merci pour cette réponse rapide !

Concernant la dernière question : je me suis sans doute mal exprimé, mais j'ai vraiment besoin de savoir si je peux supprimer direct les messages sans passer par corbeille ou courriers indésirables. En effet il n'y a quand même pas que des messages indésirables que j'ai envie d'effacer directement sans passer par la corbeille, mais aussi d'autres messages "désirables" mais dont je ne veux plus. Si je les marque "courriers indésirables" puis vide de temps en temps le dossier courriers indésirables, c'est en effet une solution simple mais ça veut dire que certains expéditeurs "désirables" seront marqués comme "indésirables". Il me faudrait donc une autre solution. Si une telle touche (ou combinaison de touches) de suppression directe n'existe pas, j'en ferai mon deuil...

Concernant le problème d'envoi de mails : décidément je n'aurais pas dû écrire mon message hier si tard, je n'avais pas les yeux en face des trous. Je parlais bien de changer les paramètres smtp pour ENVOYER mes mails et non pas pour les recevoir !! Les paramètres POP effectivement n'ont pas à changer. Désolé. (D'ailleurs est-il possible d'éditer les messages qu'on a postés soi-même sur ce forum pour corriger de telles coquilles au lieu d'avoir à poster un erratum à chaque fois ?)

Ma question pour Free reste donc valide a priori... Pour SFR... MIRACLE, je me connecte ce matin sans problème ! Mystère et boule de gomme...

De même, le petit soleil gris qui tourne à côté de "Messages Envoyés" a disparu... Mais le dossier est toujours vide...
Je pense que je vais essayer de réimporter le contenu de mes Elements Envoyés et de mes Elements Supprimés à partir de Thunderbird, si ça plante encore je réinitialiserai tout Mail (si je trouve comment faire) et réimporterai toutes mes BAL comme j'avais fait au début en espérant que ça ne plante pas. Et que Mail n'aura pas le bon goût de me vider mes Messages Envoyés et ma Corbeille une nouvelle fois sans que je lui demande. (Quelqu'un sait-il pourquoi il a fait ça ??)

Merci
Antoine.


----------



## Fmparis (5 Mai 2011)

Ok c'est un peu plus claire maintenant. Je n'ai rien trouvé comme raccourci de suppression définitive. En revanche si tu vas dans les paramètres du compte et dans "comportements des Bal" tu peux décocher les cases : placer les messages supprimés dans la Corbeille et Stocker les messages supprimés sur le serveur. Et finalement sélectionner l'option "Éliminer les messages supprimés : à la fermeture de mail.

Avec ça je crois qu'en supprimant tes messages, se sera définitif  et ... ton problème sera résolu 

Pour Free comme j'ai dit plus haut il faut que tu ailles dans l'Interface de Gestio Frebbox de tes parents et tu cliques sur Internet et sur Blocage du protocole SMTP sortant et la dedans tu décoches la case pour pouvoir utiliser autre smtp d'envoi que celui de Free. Normalement tu pourras alors utiliser ton smtp d'envoi SFR chez tes parents ou un créer un gmail ou live qui fonctionnent aussi très bien.

Pour la correction des "post" ici, il y a un délais d'une dizaine de minutes pendant lesquels tu peux voir un bouton (Editer) en bas à droite de ton message permettant de le corriger. Après ce délais je ne crois pas qu'il soit possible de le corriger encore. 

Pour le reste je ne peux pas t'aider. Bonne journée


----------



## PaddingtonBear (5 Mai 2011)

Salut !

Merci à nouveau pour cette réponse. Désolé, je vais encore devoir faire mon rabat-joie, mais...

1. Je ne peux pas cocher la case "Eliminer les messages supprimés à la fermeture de mail" car, encore une fois, je ne veux pas supprimer tous mes messages. Je comprends que la situation soit confuse. En gros, il y a :
- Les messages que je veux supprimer directement sans les envoyer dans la corbeille (SPAM essentiellement, mais pas uniquement, c'est pour ça que je ne peux pas tout mettre en "indésirable")
ET
- Les messages que je veux placer et conserver dans la corbeille.
(Sur Windows, il y avait donc certains messages que je supprimais en faisant SUPPR seulement et d'autres en faisant SHIFT + SUPPR directement).
Quant à l'option qui consisterait à décocher "Placer les messages supprimés dans la corbeille," elle ne me paraît pas viable non plus, car, même si elle effacerait directement tous les mails que je veux effacer sans qu'ils transitent pas la corbeille, elle effacerait aussi systématiquement directement les messages que je veux conserver dans la corbeille.
Donc à moins que l'équivalent de SHIFT + SUPPR, très pratique sur Windows, existe sur Mac, je crois que je vais devoir perdre du temps à supprimer mes messages deux fois.

2. Je ne peux pas créer de Gmail ou de Live car je veux conserver mon adresse email actuelle, qui est la même depuis 12 ans.
Par ailleurs, je suis déjà allé voir dans les paramètres "Blocage du protocole SMTP sortant" de la page de FREE l'autre jour, et la case "Blocage SMTP sortant" est DEJA décochée. Pourtant ça ne marchait pas.
Peut-etre que j'aurai une bonne surprise la prochaine fois que je serai chez mes parents, comme j'en ai eu une ce matin...?

Merci
Antoine.


----------



## Fmparis (5 Mai 2011)

OK pour ce qui est de ta gestion des supprimés, spam etc. effectivement c'est complexe et je ne vois pas alors de solution. Car pour moi c'est plus simples. Ce qui est spam est spam et ça va automatiquement dans la boîte indésirables qui je vide régulièrement après vérifier qu'il n'y a pas un mail d'un contact "désirable" tombé par erreur là dedans. Et avec une seule manip tout est supprimé ! Pareil pour la corbeille quand je veux supprimer un mail je le mets dans la corbeille et y reste jusqu'à ce que je la vide avec l encore une seule manip en la vidant !

Alors ta gestion de suppression et spam m'y échappe, désolé mais je n'arrive pas vraiment à comprendre. Alors en absence de ce fameux raccourci Windows qu'il me semble n'existe pas chez Mac et si t'as des mails qui sont spam mais pas trop et que tu veux les garder un peu quand même et d'autres supprimer de suite et encore de mails à la corbeille pour les supprimer sans le faire réellement et d'autres que oui et tout de suite .... ce que je peux te conseiller c'est simplement de te créer un ou deux dossiers où tu les envoies ces mails là en suppression temporaire ou spam temporaire. Et tu laisses ton dossier Spam (chez Mac : Indésirables) et la corbeille pour les mails que tu veux supprimer pour de bon avec juste les raccourcis correspondants : vide la corbeille et vider le dossier Indésirables !

Pour l'histoire de Gmail ou Live il ne s'agit pas de changer ton adresse de toujours ! Tu ouvres le compte juste pour pouvoir utiliser le smtp. T'as pas besoin d'utiliser les adresses en question. Comme toi j'ai mes adresses professionnels avec mon nom de domaine et celle de Free perso que j'utilise depuis des années. Mais comme les serveurs smtp des FAI sont toujours un peu capricieux, surtout quand on est en déplacement, j'utilise alors les différents smtp selon le cas. Dans mon mail je choisi l'adresse mail avec laquelle je veux envoyer mon mail et juste à coté je peux choisir avec quel smtp je veux le faire : soit celle de Free, soit celle de mon domaine, soit celle de Live. Cela ne coute rien et est toujours utile car parfois même chez toi tu peux avoir un souci temporaire avec le smtp de ta Fai.

J'espère que j'ai été assez claire  

Voili voilu   bonne soirée.


----------



## PaddingtonBear (5 Mai 2011)

Hello,

Oui, très claire !

"si t'as des mails qui sont spam mais pas trop et que tu veux les garder un peu quand même et d'autres supprimer de suite et encore de mails à la corbeille pour les supprimer sans le faire réellement et d'autres que oui et tout de suite"
LOL non ce n'est quand même pas si compliqué que ça ! En fait c'est même assez simple : je supprime définitivement la SPAM et je conserve tous mes messages "non SPAM" dans la corbeille car j'aime conserver ma correspondance et puis il y a tjs des mails importants que je suis régulièrement amené à reconsulter. Point barre.
Effectivement c'est sans doute plus simple quand on ne veut pas conserver ses mails, mais ce n'est pas mon cas (et je suppose que je ne suis pas seul sur cette planète à faire ça !).

OK j'ai compris maintenant et j'essaierai ton astuce qui consiste à passer par un smtp Gmail ou Live. (Même si ce serait quand même bien que ça fonctionne avec mon propre FAI...!).
Mais d'ailleurs ta remarque me fait me demander autre chose : comment ça se fait alors, si je peux utiliser les paramètres smtp de Google en étant connecté à Free chez mes parents, que je ne puisse par utiliser les paramètres smtp SFR ??? Ca serait encore plus simple et m'éviterait d'avoir à reconfigurer à chaque changement de lieu !

Merci
Antoine.


----------



## Fmparis (5 Mai 2011)

PaddingtonBear a dit:


> Mais d'ailleurs ta remarque me fait me demander autre chose : comment ça se fait alors, si je peux utiliser les paramètres smtp de Google en étant connecté à Free chez mes parents, que je ne puisse par utiliser les paramètres smtp SFR ??? Ca serait encore plus simple et m'éviterait d'avoir à reconfigurer à chaque changement de lieu !
> Antoine.


Tu n'es pas obligé de reconfigurer du tout. Tu dois juste avoir créé les smtp dans mail une fois pour toutes. Et au moment où tu écris ton mail tu choisi celui dont t'as besoin ! Normalement quand tu écris un nouveau message mail te proposera celui de ta FAI en premier, mais si tu n'est pas chez toi ou s'il pour une raison quelconque il ne veut pas marcher tu cliques dans le l'espace prévu pour cela dans ton message et tu choisi un autre. Regarde la photo ci-jointe

Oui je suis d'accord avec toi ce serai plus facile que ça marche toujours avec notre FAI mais je crois qu'elles ne sont pas du même avis que nous :love: (va savoir pourquoi !) et comme Google et Live sont des services mail on-line ils proposent cette possibilité .

Oui moi aussi je garde mes mails. Mais je les garde dans de dossiers précis créés pour cela. La corbeille (poubelle) est par nature même le lieu où on jette ce dont on ne veut plus, justement. Le Span que chez Mac c'est Courrier Indésirable c'est pareil ! Quand il y a un qui n'est pas je le reclasse après un tri et le mets là où je veux le garder et trouver plus tard et non pas dans le dossier Span dont la finalité est justement celle là : de regrouper les courrier indésirables et faciliter leur surpression. Donc pour résumer je comprend que tu aime garder tes messages (je le fais aussi) ce que je ne comprends pas ce pourquoi tu tiens à le garder dans le dossiers faits justement pour les mails dont on ne veut pas !

Donc dans Windows t'avais juste une manipe : supprimer définitivement le message pendant ton tri en laissant les autres là dedans. Dans Mail t'as juste une seule manipe aussi mais inverse : en les triant tu déplace le message désiré où tu veux pour le garder et tout les reste que tu ne veut pas tu le laisse dans la poubelle ou span pour le supprimer quand tu veut ou automatiquement à la fermeture de mail. 

A la fin c'est du pareil au même et tu vas voir tu as forte chance d'être enchanté avec Mac  ! J'ai passé 15 ans avec Windows et j'étais un peu dubitatif au moment de changer pour Mac. Cela fais 7 ans maintenant et pour rien je ne retournerai chez Windows. Et presque tout mon entourage est passé et ceux qui n'ont pas encore fait pensent le faire bientôt  

Bref, j'espère que tu trouvera ton bonheur  Bonne soirée 

PS: deux site pour aider ton passage à Mac au cas où tu ne les as pas encore. Il y a pleins des trucs et d'astuces  
http://www.osxfacile.com/ et http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html


----------



## PaddingtonBear (12 Mai 2011)

Merci pour ces conseils !



> Normalement quand tu écris un nouveau message mail te proposera celui de ta FAI en premier, mais si tu n'est pas chez toi ou s'il pour une raison quelconque il ne veut pas marcher tu cliques dans le l'espace prévu pour cela dans ton message et tu choisi un autre. Regarde la photo ci-jointe"



Je n'ai pas cet espace à droite de "De" pour choisir le serveur comme sur ta photo quand je compose un message avec Mail...



> Tu n'es pas obligé de reconfigurer du tout. Tu dois juste avoir créé les smtp dans mail une fois pour toutes. Et au moment où tu écris ton mail tu choisi celui dont t'as besoin !



En théorie oui, mais justement ça ne fonctionne pas... Je suis à nouveau chez mes parents en ce moment et toujours impossible d'envoyer mes mails avec Free comme avec SFR... Je vais tester avec Google ou Live mais j'aimerais que ce ne soit qu'une solution provisoire...



> ce que je ne comprends pas ce pourquoi tu tiens à le garder dans le dossiers faits justement pour les mails dont on ne veut pas !



Parce que ça prend beaucoup plus de temps de déplacer ses mails dans un dossier que d'appuyer sur la touche "suppr".



> Donc dans Windows t'avais juste une manipe : supprimer définitivement le message pendant ton tri en laissant les autres là dedans. Dans Mail t'as juste une seule manipe aussi mais inverse : en les triant tu déplace le message désiré où tu veux pour le garder et tout les reste que tu ne veut pas tu le laisse dans la poubelle ou span pour le supprimer quand tu veut ou automatiquement à la fermeture de mail.



Encore une fois déplacer prend beaucoup plus de temps, et il y a le risque de se tromper de dossier.
Je pense que je vais procéder comme suit maintenant : je vais stocker tous mes anciens mails de mes "Elements supprimés" de Windows dans un dossier "Archives Elements Suppr", cliquer sur "Indésirable" pour les messages SPAM et vider régulièrement le dossier "Courrier indésirable" de mail, quant aux nouveaux messages reçus depuis que j'ai mon Mac et que je souhaite supprimer mais garder, je vais les laisser dans la corbeille.
Cependant la touche SHIFT + SUPPR continuera à me manquer pour les messages non indésirables que je ne souhaite pas garder.

Je te remercie encore.
Antoine


----------



## PaddingtonBear (12 Mai 2011)

Caraa : Euh... pourquoi ce copier-coller d'un ancien message de FmParis auquel j'ai déjà répondu ?

Fmparis : Bon, pour le problème de l'envoi de mails quand je suis chez mes parents... Je viens de me créer un compte Google et d'entrer les paramètres SMTP de gmail (smtp.gmail.com ; j'ai aussi essayé avec smtp.gmail.fr au cas où) : ça ne fonctionne pas plus.
Mais en un sens, c'est normal, non ? Comme les paramètres pop entrants (et le mot de passe) sont différents des paramètres smtp (et du mot de passe) sortants, ça ne peut que bloquer. Il faudrait pouvoir dire à Mail quel est le compte mail que je souhaite utiliser pour l'envoi de mes mails, et non se contenter de remplacer "smtp.free.fr" par "smtp.gmail.com". Je me trompe ?

Je pense que je vais recréer un sujet de discussion pour ce problème spécifique...


----------



## Fmparis (12 Mai 2011)

Salut Antoine,

Bon... essayons encore  ... tu n'as pas le choix comme dans la photo parce que il faut que tu ailles dans le préférences Comptes et tu dois décocher la case : "N'utiliser que ce serveur", qui est juste en bas de "Serveur d'envoi (SMTP)". Tu dois la décocher pour chacune des tes comptes mail. 

Après ça tu verra que pour chaque nouveau message tu auras la même fenêtre que celle que je t'ai envoyé avec la possibilité de choisir le smpt que tu veux.

C'est sans doute pour ça que ça ne marche pas encore chez tes parents.

Essaye de décocher la case et de tester alors avec les différents smtps. Celui de Free chez tes parents doit fonctionner sans problèmes, et ceux de Gmail et Live aussi. Pour SFR je ne sais pas car il se peut qu'ils (SFR) n'autorisent pas cela.

Tiens moi au courant.

Bonne journée


----------



## zoubi2 (12 Mai 2011)

"_comment ça se fait alors, si je peux utiliser les paramètres smtp de  Google en étant connecté à Free chez mes parents, que je ne puisse par  utiliser les paramètres smtp SFR ???_"

Il y a une grosse différence entre Google et SFR: le dernier est un FAI alors que Google ne l'est pas.

Ce qui se passe: Quand tu envoies un mail via le serveur smtp de SFR, le serveur vérifie le N° IP de ta box. Si tu es derrière une Neufbox, son IP a été fourni par SFR, donc le serveur accepte. Si tu es derrière une Freebox, son N° IP n'a pas été fourni par SFR ==> le serveur t'envoie aux pelotes.

Quasiment tous les FAI le font. Ce n'est pas une obligation théorique, juste une "protection anti-spam". Le serveurs smtp des FAI n'acceptent que ce qui vient de leurs clients...

Pour ce qui concerne SFR, la configuration suivante (smtp authentifié) te permettra d'envoyer des mails quel que soit l'endroit où tu te trouves et le FAI que tu utilises:

- serveur smtp = smtp-auth.sfr.fr
- port 587
- avec authentification (identifiant = adresse mail complète avec le @sfr.fr et mot de passe fourni par SFR -si non modifié)
- sans sécurisation (SSL ou autre)


----------



## PaddingtonBear (14 Mai 2011)

Merci à tous les deux pour ces explications très claires.

Zoubi : Ca a l'air génial ces paramètres, j'essaierai quand je serai de nouveau chez mes parents et posterai une réponse si ça fonctionne !

Fmparis : 





> Essaye de décocher la case et de tester alors avec les différents smtps


Merci beaucoup mais non, vraiment, j'ai déjà essayé avec tous les paramètres SMTP, comme je l'ai précisé de nombreuses fois, et ça ne marche pas !
Mais peut-être que ça marchera si je vais dans "paramètres avancés" et que je demande une authentification par mot de passe comme le suggère Zoubi, ce que je n'avais pas encore essayé car je n'avais pas trouvé cette option !
Je vous tiens au courant.

Merci,
Antoine.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h01 ----------

Et voilà ! Ca fonctionne déjà pour l'envoi des mails via les comptes de mon site Internet ! Il suffisait d'entrer le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe dans les préférences du comptes, onglet "Avancés", menu déroulant "Authentification" et choisir "mot de passe" !

Il ne me reste plus qu'à attendre d'être à nouveau chez mes parents pour tester ça avec Free, mais je suis certain que c'est la même explication !

Merci beaucoup Zoubi !


----------



## melody40190 (24 Mai 2011)

bonjour,
je suis nouvelle sur ce forum donc je c pas trop ou est qu'il faut mettre ce que je vais dire je ne peut plus envoyer de mail via mail car quand j'envoie sa me met "impossible d'envoyer via le serveur sfrpart" quelqu'un peut il me dire comment faire?


----------



## zoubi2 (25 Mai 2011)

melody,

"_impossible d'envoyer via le serveur sfrpart_"

C'est quoi ce "*sfrpart*" ?? Je suppose que tu es chez SFR? Dans ce cas le serveur d'envoi est smtp.sfr.fr et non "sfrpart". Tu peux vérifier dans la configuration de Mail?


----------



## melody40190 (25 Mai 2011)

en fait le truc c'est que c'est pas moi qui a fait mettre ma messagerie sur le bureau donc voila comment je fait pour configurer?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h05 ----------

si tu veux je peux prendre une photo du message qu'il me mette et essayé de te la montrer en pièce jointe sur ce site


----------



## zoubi2 (26 Mai 2011)

Alors voilà. Je continue à supposer que tu es chez SFR.

1) Tu ouvres Mail
2) En haut à gauche tu cliques sur Mail puis sur "Préférences"
3) Dans la fenêtre à gauche tu cliques sur le compte qui t'intéresse (si tu en as plus d'un)
4) Tu cliques sur "Comptes" en haut vers la gauche puis "Informations du compte"
5) Type de compte: POP
6) Description: le nom que tu veux donner à ce compte (SFR par exemple)
7) Adresse électronique: ton adresse que vont voir les destinataires dans tes mails et à laquelle seront envoyées leurs réponses
8) Nom complet: le nom que verront tes destinataires
9) serveur de réception = pop.sfr.fr
10) Nom d'utilisateur = ton adresse mail complète avec le @sfr.fr
11) Mot de passe = celui que t'a donné sfr
12) Serveur d'envoi = smtp.sfr.fr

Puis cliquer sur l'onglet "Avancé"

13) Cocher la case "Activer ce compte"
14) Cocher la case "Inclure ce compte..."
15) Après récupération... A toi de voir si tu veux ou non conserver les messages sur le serveur
16) Port 110 (sans doute ce qui est par défaut)
17) Ne pas cocher la case SSL
18) Authentification: Mot de passe

Sortir en cliquant en haut à gauche sur le rond rouge.

Ouf!

Ça devrait rouler. En cas de pb, fais-nous une copie du message d'erreur complet.

PS. En cas de panique tu peux toujours utiliser le webmail de ton fournisseur.


----------



## melody40190 (27 Mai 2011)

j'ai fais tout ce que ta dit met sa y été deja mais sa ne marche toujour pas et sur la foto on voi rien je c pa comment faire


----------

